# Código de errores Philips



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2012)

me lo traje de otro lado,

Error 0  Sin error.

Error 1  Rayos-x (sólo para equipos en Estados Unidos).

Error 2  Protección de corriente de haz elevada y protección este/oeste horizontal.

Protección del haz alto activa; el equipo cambia a protección; el código de error 2 se coloca en la memoria de errores; el indicador LED parpadeará 2 veces (repetidamente).
Como el nombre indica, la causa de esta protección es una corriente de haz demasiada alta, (pantalla brillante con líneas de retorno). Compruebe si la alimentación de +200V del panel del tubo de rayos catódicos está presente. Si la tensión está presente, la causa más probable es el panel del tubo de rayos catódicos o el tubo de imagen. Desconecte el panel del tubo para determinar la causa. Si la tensión de +200V no está presente, compruebe el R3340 (panel del tubo - B), R3485 y D6485 (Deflexión horizontal - A2).

Protección este-oeste:
Si esta protección está activa, la causa podría ser alguna de las siguientes;
• bobina de deflexión horizontal 5445
• bobina del linealidad 5457
• condensador de corrección-S 2466/2468
• condensador de retorno 2465
• etapa de salida de línea
• cortocircuito de:
• diodo de retorno 6460
• transformador este-oeste (bobina puente) 5465/5470 o 5463/5471 (dependiendo de la versión)
• condensador de corrección-S 2457
• transistor de potencia este-oeste 7460 o transistor de activación 7461

Error 3  protección vertical/cuadro.

No se detectan pulsos en la patilla 47 del microprocesador principal 7600 (panel A7).

Si esta protección está activa, la causa podría ser alguna de las siguientes:
• Circuito integrado 7401 defectuoso
• Circuito abierto de la bobina de deflexión vertical
• Vlotaux +11V no está presente y/o Vlotaux -11V no está presente
• Resistencia 3409

Error 4  Procesador de sonido, error IIC (MSP3415D)..

El procesador de sonido no responde al microcontrolador.

Error 5  Error de arranque Bimos (bit POR).

El registro de arranque Bimos está alterado o la línea IIC al Bimos siempre está en estado bajo o no hay alimentación en la patilla 12 del Bimos. Este error suele detectarse durante el arranque, por lo que impedirá que el equipo se ponga en marcha.

Error 6  Error Bimos IIC (TDA8844).

Observe que este error también aparece como resultado de los códigos de error 4 (en ese caso el Bimos podría no ser el problema real).

Error 7  Error IIC general. Esto ocurrirá en los siguientes casos:

• El SCL o SDA está cortocircuitado a tierra.
• El SCL está cortocircuitado al SDA.
• La conexión SDA o SCL en el microcontrolador está en circuito abierto.

Error 8  error de la RAM interna del microprocesador.

La prueba de la RAM interna del microcontrolador indicó un error en la memoria interna del microcontrolador (comprobada durante el arranque);

Error 9  error de configuración de la EEPROM (error de "checksum"), la EEPROM está modificada.

Error 10  error IIC, error EEPROM. La memoria NV (EEPROM) no responde al microcontrolador.

Error 11 error IIC, sintonizador PLL. El sintonizador ha sido modificado o la línea IIC al sintonizador está en estado bajo o no hay alimentación presente en la patilla 9, patilla 6 o patilla 7 del sintonizador.

Error 12  lazo de calibración de la corriente de negro inestable (protección).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

subo método de reparar el código 11 es el mas común y que mas dolor de cabeza a los mas inexpertos/desprevenidos (tambien suele dar en pantalla roja error15,pero es el 11)
están en tres partes ,tienen que descargar los tres archivos y descomprimir da un documento .doc con los tip,muy bueno


----------



## saturno580 (Nov 6, 2012)

hola como estas no puedo bajar los archivos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2012)

pues yo lo acabo de descargar y funciona,mete los tres archivos en una carpeta y descomprime el primero


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2013)

documento para reparar el codigo* 11 ERROR 11: SE TRATA DE LA PROTECCION X-RAY (LAZO DE REALIMENTACION DE CORRIENTE DE COLOR NEGRO)*

luego investigo porque en el otro documento figura como codigo 12
en fin aquí el documento ,
contiene métodos para reparar el famoso fallo 11


----------



## XeRo21lp (Ago 21, 2013)

Buenas rey julien quería consultar si esta solución sirve para el 21pt4205/44, el problema que tenia era el apagado del TV a los 3 seg aprox., pero si continuaba pulsando el boton de Chanel se mantenía encendida la TV.

Intente probar con el screen del fly back pero despues de girar unos grados a la izquierda la pantalla se apagó completamente, ahora no tengo imagen pero si audio y sigue con apagandose de manera automatica cada 3 seg. (creo que murió mi fly back XD) 

Espero me puedas ayudar, gracias de todas formas por la info que mencionas sobre el error 11


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2013)

la solución es valida para tu modelo ,pon los diodos y reajusta el screm ,
si el ic jungla no es el mismo no importa,solo identifica los terminales y listo


----------



## XeRo21lp (Ago 23, 2013)

gracias  rey julien XD realicé los cambios y casi todo regresó a la normalidad, digo casi todo porque ahora se vino el problema del audio grrrrr bueno tiene un audio bastante bajito, pero cuando muevo la antena sube algo leve, pero no lo suficiente y el integrado de audio calienta bastante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 24, 2013)

si el ic de audio calienta bastante es porque esta rota.PERO ESO YA ES OTRO PROBLEMA ,lo importante es que solucionaste el error 11,que por sierto es algo facil y comun en los philip


----------

